# What time do you put your dogs to bed/get up?



## FestiveSpirit (5 May 2010)

I know I go to bed exceptionally early, so I take mine out for their final wee about 10pm ish.  And every day Flick wakes me up at around 6am needing to go out 

I have tried telling her off, and ignoring her, with the result that she has soiled her own bed  so it is obviously a genuine need.  It just seems she cannot last as long as a "normal" dog 

Does anyone fancy having 3 greyhounds for the weekend so I can get a lie-in please


----------



## JoG (5 May 2010)

ours go to bed at about the same time and would go through til 8am but because the OH is usually up at 5:30 and lets them out then, Molly is now in a routine of going out at 5:30 

If he is away she doesn't ask, she waits for me to get up 

Is flick definitely "going" at 10pm?  or does she just go out and wander back in?


----------



## mollichop (5 May 2010)

Take mine to little field out the back any time between 10pm - 12.30pm. Then up and out at 6.30am during the week and around 8.00am weekends.


----------



## Vikki89 (5 May 2010)

Our 3 go out just before we go to bed, usually between 10 and 11, then are let out in the morning at 7, at the weekends it is a bit later and two of them stay quiet but out JRT barks and bangs the door, its not because he wants to go to the toilet though, he just wants to go out to run around and bark at birds etc.
We sometimes have accidents (wee) from my Yorkie, she doesn't ask to go out, some nights are fine and some not so don't know what we can do about that really.


----------



## FestiveSpirit (5 May 2010)

JoG said:



			Is flick definitely "going" at 10pm?  or does she just go out and wander back in?
		
Click to expand...

Yes she is, I dont have a fenced garden at the moment so I take them out on leads, and I stand there ignoring rain, cold etc until they have all gone 

It would be so nice if she could even make it through to 7.30


----------



## blackcob (5 May 2010)

Last walk is anywhere between 9pm and 10.30pm and I'll let her out in the yard again right before we go to bed; she will sometimes oblige and squeeze out a last dribble. 

Weekday mornings she's walked at 7.15 before OH goes to work and she wees when she gets back, but is more than happy to lie-in at the weekends and sometimes won't do her morning wee until 11.00am (even if I get up at 8am to let her out and then go back to bed - some days she won't even get up when I open the door). 

I'll swap you for a weekend if only for the novelty of having dogs that can go off-lead.  Reckon they'd pull the bike if I hitched all three on?


----------



## Annette4 (5 May 2010)

Jack goes to bed about 10pm Mon - Fri and depending on who's up first gets his first wee between 5 and 6.30am. At the weekend it's nearer midnight when he goes to bed and 7 - 8am when he goes out.


----------



## UnaB (5 May 2010)

Bedtime is around midnight and we wake up late, about 9am!  None of the dogs will voluntarily drag themselves out of bed, I very often have to carry Maya downstairs for a pee while she is still half asleep as does NOT like getting up in the morning.  gets back under the covers and hides from me  lol


----------



## Tinkerbee (5 May 2010)

Well Tink takes her self off to bed between 8.55 and 9.05 pm every night... clearly we just get to boring for her after that!

Last pee is at 10pm, against her will usually! And then up again at 7.30 for the toilet, then walk at 8. And at weekends, Toilet at 8 and walk at half past. She's very adaptable.


----------



## BBH (5 May 2010)

Bed time wee at 10pm and morning anywhere between half five and six

I wish he could learn to open the back door himself sometimes. He gets up earlier cos of the light being earlier me thinks.


----------



## kirstyhen (5 May 2010)

Otto must be a lazy toerag with a bladder of steel, as I can go to bed at 9pm and not be woken by him at all. Unless OH and I get up at the same time, Otto doesn;t bother his backside. 
This morning I stayed in bed until 11am with him snoring at my side!


----------



## Spudlet (5 May 2010)

Henry refuses the chance for bedtime wees, he looks out of the door with disgust if offered and marches off to his bed He normally takes himself to bed at about ten, and wanders back into the living room periodically for a snuggle if I'm still up 

He gets up whenever I do, and he still rarely needs to go - he asks if he needs to, but normally he waits until we go for a walk. He has a cast-iron bladder!


----------



## Enfys (5 May 2010)

They are in the yard until I go to bed, it is generally after midnight when they are shut in. OH lets them out at 5.30 when he goes to work, he also does breakfast for the pups then


----------



## nevis (5 May 2010)

Beastie will be asleep from 15 mins after her tea (any time between 4 and 8 depending on work as she is out with me) until we wake her for bedtime piddle anytime between 10 and midnight.  Might get up once or twice to toast her other side in front of the log burner.

We get up sometime between 530 and 730 - I can do morning horses, shower, breakfast and morning email and then finally cajole her out of (MY) bed around 9 for a wee walk.

She does lift her head for a wee biccie when I go back to bed at 5am with my two cups of tea tho.


----------



## CAYLA (5 May 2010)

My dogs are as lazy as me they will stir only when I do the only time I dont get the lie in's Im so used to, is if I have boarders in that are used to getting up at stupid o clock, I get up early let them out and then go back to bed otherwise if I was to lie in till dinner time, my dogs would lie in with me. (the rotti) has a supreme holding ability, she will lie in her bed on a morning whilst the rest go out for a quick empty if im up early, and she will carry on lying in it when they are let out for a second round of wees at dinner time, she will literally only get off her arse for walk time
I dont have a set routine for walks, it's pretty random every day, sometimes last walks are 7pm or 9pm or we could walk round the lakes at 11pm, I go to bed late so they do get let out b4 I go to bed at about 2am


----------



## RuthnMeg (5 May 2010)

I let mine out about 11pm for 20 mins, then she will do til 8.30am and wait for walkies til 9.30am When its raining, she doesn't like to go out so can hold for a very long time! (anti whippet type weather!!) Walkies again about 6pm ish for an hour and free range use of the garden when iam in.


----------



## CorvusCorax (5 May 2010)

In the summer time, out between 6-9am depending on who gets up first and back into their night pens at 10pm. B won't go in his night pen because he is weird 

When either of them are in the house they just let me know but it isn't very often.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (5 May 2010)

Bed at 10pm, wakey wakeys at 7.30am


----------



## Herbie31 (5 May 2010)

Blue will go out anytime between 10pm and 11pm for his night wee, he then gets let out again at 7am when OH gets up.

I come down at 8am, go to let him out again and he just looks at me like 'already been out you weirdo, gimmy me breaky slave' lol

Thankfully he has a cast iron bladder as we would not hear him in the night as he sleeps in the kitchen down one end of the house and we are at the other end - not great when he had colitus the other week ewwww


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (5 May 2010)

My two are both idle buggers with bladders of steel. They go out for last wees before I go to bed - anytime from 9 - midnight and then they go out when I get up which can be anytime form 6am - 10. St Sweep has to be woken up now due to being deaf (but he has always liked his snoozes!) The Moo seems to hear when my eyelids move so is ready to get up when I am.

At weekends I sometimes let them out and leave the back door open and go back to bed - they nip out for wee and then come for a cuddle and a sneaky snooze!


----------



## FestiveSpirit (5 May 2010)

Bah this has not made me feel any better - do you think 'she wakes me up too early' is an adequate reason for re-homing Flick?   The other two are fine and will happily last a normal length of time 

So, free to any home, one small white greyhound with a bladder the size of a microdot....


----------



## Irishcobs (5 May 2010)

They are usually let out for a wee about 10ish. If it is raining we can not get Hallie to go, even if we put her on a lead and stand with her, she just pulls for the back door. So we know she will of gone on the floor before we get up in the morning.
Mum gets up at 6.30ish. During Autumn Hunting season I'm usually up at 3.30-4ish and they just look at me like I am bonkers and refuse to get out of bed. Any later then 7 and Hallie will bark to be let out.


----------



## littlemisslauren (5 May 2010)

The Ridgey goes for a wee at about midnight, then she wakes my mum up for another at about 4am then she will last untill 8am. At this point I just open the door and let her come and go as she pleases. The Border Terrier will fall asleep on my knee infront of the telly, then go to bed (my bed btw - he thinks its his!) while the big one is out and he will stay in bed untill mid day! 

I hope the new pup learns similar toilet habits to the border, not the big sod who cant wait more than 4 hours!


----------



## Taffyhorse (5 May 2010)

Freddie generally goes out for his night wee between 10-11pm. Lasts through until 7am when I take him for his morning walk. OH gets up anytime between 5.30 and 6.30 (when I get up) but Freddie knows I take him out in the morning and gives OH a dirty look if he tries to prise him out of his bed before I get up  

He does last longer at the weekend - will come and hopefully poke you with his nose but sleepy muttering sends him back to his bed


----------



## splashgirl45 (6 May 2010)

only just seen this post.  my lurcher went thru something similar but was getting me up anytime between 3.30 and 5 am!!!! i kept going to bed later and later but still made no difference.  i didnt like to tell her off as she did need to wee, so took a sample of urine(plus dog) to vet to check for infection etc.  was told she was fine, this cost me £47.......as there was no reason for it i let her out  at about 10, then again at 10.30 and made absolutely sure she had a wee the second time....... this seems to have sorted the problem and now she doesnt really want to get up till about 7.45.....gazehound , perhaps yours is easily put off and only wees a small amount the first time and it might be worth taking her out again on her own.....good luck.....


----------



## Chailin (6 May 2010)

mime goes to bed bout 9pm and wants out at 4 in morning then goes  ot bout 7 in the morning when i go down stairs


----------

